

Tips for Getting the Most Out of Your Next Hackathon - kinvey
http://www.slideshare.net/kinvey/13-tips-for-having-a-great-hackathon

======
alanctgardner2
A lot of good ideas, but I'm not entirely sure why it had to be on Slideshare.
The interface wasn't really intuitive to me right away, and I would've liked a
paragraph for each heading; either to justify the point or provide examples.
In general, being able to scroll down a page is better than clicking next, to
my mind.

------
maffydub
I'm not sure I completely agree with 12:

"Hack first, learn second. Dont try to learn a new language, instead, hack
something together with what you already know."

It probably depends on what you want to get out of the hackathon, but I find
most of the fun being gaining familiarity with cool new APIs.

~~~
Myztiq
I know for myself I usually get caught up learning a completely new language.
For instance, in the last GGJ I ended up making a game in C# on XNA and ended
up barely being able to provide help for my team. However, when on game jams
with CSS3 and Javascript at my disposal I can create some awesome things.

